# ripartizionamento hard disc

## xveilsidex

Salve ragazzi ho una domanda :   ho partizionato il mio hard disc in questa maniera :

partizione primaria 1 windows xp   circa 30gb

partizione primaria 2 gentoo boot /dev/sda2  circa 32MB

partizione primaria 3 gentoo swap /dev/sda3 circa 1300MB

partizione primaria 4 gentoo root /dev/sda4 circa 20gb

partzione 5  unused circa 20gb di spazio inutilizzato

avrei la necessità di poter ricavare un altra partizione primaria per installarci un altro OS ma non saprei come fare mi potete dare una mnao?

----------

## ginsoak

devi usare 

```
 fdisk /dev/hdx 
```

 dove x corrisponde all'hard-disk che devi partizionare, poi col comando n (new partition) di fdisk crei la nuova partizione, quindi w (write and exit).

fai molta attenzione!

----------

## xveilsidex

 *ginsoak wrote:*   

> devi usare 
> 
> ```
>  fdisk /dev/hdx 
> ```
> ...

 

lo so che con fdisk posso creare una nuova partizione ma in un hard disc possono andare massimo 4 partzione primarie.. io le ho esaurite tutte e 4 e ora mi chiedo se posso trasformare qualcuna in logica o qualche stratagemma del genere per poter ricavare una partizione primaria!

----------

## ginsoak

dovresti creare tre partizioni: una estesa e mettere le partizioni boot root e swap di linux, poi le altre primarie.

----------

## xveilsidex

 *ginsoak wrote:*   

> dovresti creare tre partizioni: una estesa e mettere le partizioni boot root e swap di linux, poi le altre primarie.

 

sinceramente le partizione di gentoo non l evorrei toccare se questo implica una formattazione... è possibile formattare windows e creareuna partizione estesa dove mettere windows e l'altro os sempre unix-like?

----------

## ginsoak

credo di si, non ci dovrebbero essere problemi. se non ti costa nulla fai una prova.

----------

## Ic3M4n

windows deve essere in una partizione primaria.

In ogni caso non mi sembra un thread con informazioni tese al supporto vs gentoo. secondo me sta meglio nel forum di discussione.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> windows deve essere in una partizione primaria.

 

vero. e anche la prima partizione del disco dovrebbe essere primaria, e non estesa

----------

## xveilsidex

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*   windows deve essere in una partizione primaria. 
> 
> vero. e anche la prima partizione del disco dovrebbe essere primaria, e non estesa

 

si stamattina mentre smanettavo ricordo che una volta durante una reinstallazione win mi chiedeva una partizione primaria.. a questo punto l'unica soluzione è la reinstallazione gentoo   :Sad: 

----------

## bandreabis

Fatti uno stage4 e ripartiziona.

Cerca sul forum.

----------

## Xet

ma scusa...non è più semplice piallare la partizione di swap, creare una partizione estesa e poi ricreare la swap e la part in più che ti serve?

poi se devi liberare una primaria sposti gentoo sulla logica all'interno della estesa

se poi proprio devi ti salvi tutto quello che hai in boot e cancelli pure lei e la rifai nella estesa

così rimane solo la part di win e la part estesa come primaria e puoi farne altre 2

----------

## djinnZ

che OS devi installare?

Se ti serve una partizione primaria l'unica è spostare in estesa tutte le partizioni linux.

Il metodo è il seguente: ti segni i settori di inizio e fine di ogni partizione, cancelli le tre partizioni di linux, crei una partizione estesa, ricrei all'interno di essa le tre partizioni linux usando gli stessi identici settori che avevi all'inizio (non pensare di usare le dimensioni in MB, sballerebbe tutto). Per evitare che windozz possa farti danni cambia la partizione estesa in tipo 85.

ATTENZIONE! se i settori non possono essere ricreati assolutamente identici rischi di perdere tutto, non è una operazione assolutamente certa.

Se usi lilo e non ti crea problemi montare una root reiser con noapic in realtà la boot separata non è un obligo assoluto. E le swap è buona norma metterle sempre all'inizio del disco (ma qui ti toccherebbe ripartizionare seriamente).

Personalmente sarei più per:

hda1 swap linux

hda2 windozz

hda3 estesa linux

hda4 altro OS (se è bsd ti tocca per forza)

hda5 boot (sacrificabile per me)

hda6 linux

hda7 linux backup & home (quindi stage4/binari)

caveat: se windozz trova una partizione marcata per altro os ma mezza formattata fat o ntfs in fase di installazione si blocca, se è una swap devi azzerare i suoi primi 2MB prima e reinizializzarla poi.

[semi OT]Qualche novità sul fronte del supporto dal kernel a più tipi di partizione estesa sullo stesso disco?

----------

## xveilsidex

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> che OS devi installare?
> 
> Se ti serve una partizione primaria l'unica è spostare in estesa tutte le partizioni linux.
> 
> Il metodo è il seguente: ti segni i settori di inizio e fine di ogni partizione, cancelli le tre partizioni di linux, crei una partizione estesa, ricrei all'interno di essa le tre partizioni linux usando gli stessi identici settori che avevi all'inizio (non pensare di usare le dimensioni in MB, sballerebbe tutto). Per evitare che windozz possa farti danni cambia la partizione estesa in tipo 85.
> ...

 

nel ripartizionare l'hd hai azzeccato l'ìos ke devo mettere cioè bsd cmq provo in questa maniera con uno stage 4 xkè con gentoo non voglio creare kasini!  grazie mille a tutti per l'aiuto!  scusate se probabilmente è la rikiesta d'aiuto è un pò off-topic ma non sapevo come comportarmi con il ripartizionamento senza toccare gentoo!   

@djinnZ per caso mi sapresti dare una dritta su come modificare il menu.lst in caso di bsd?

----------

## djinnZ

Non uso grub (lo odio, so che è preconcetto ma non mi piace) od altri bootloader quindi non ti volgio dire fesserie andando a memoria.

Cmq su lilo o si monta la partizione BSD con il kernel e lo si richiama direttamente o si configura l'avvio con altro OS mentre su BSD si deve impostare il boot sulla partizione che contiene le slice. Se usi il primo metodo hai la scocciatura di dover riavviare linux e lanciare lilo ogni volta che modifichi il kernel su bsd, il secondo non mi ricordo quali problemi comportava. Mi pare che fosse più sicuro fare l'inverso (usare il bootloader da bsd per avviare linux).

----------

## xveilsidex

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Non uso grub (lo odio, so che è preconcetto ma non mi piace) od altri bootloader quindi non ti volgio dire fesserie andando a memoria.
> 
> Cmq su lilo o si monta la partizione BSD con il kernel e lo si richiama direttamente o si configura l'avvio con altro OS mentre su BSD si deve impostare il boot sulla partizione che contiene le slice. Se usi il primo metodo hai la scocciatura di dover riavviare linux e lanciare lilo ogni volta che modifichi il kernel su bsd, il secondo non mi ricordo quali problemi comportava. Mi pare che fosse più sicuro fare l'inverso (usare il bootloader da bsd per avviare linux).

 

Grazie mille, proverò a vedere cosa dice l'amico google!  :Wink: 

----------

## xveilsidex

ragazzi, finalmente sn riuscito ad avere gentoo,win e bsd sullo stesso hd ma ho un ho un ultimo problema che riguarda l'hd ovvero :

quando faccio fdisk /dev/sda  mi esce questo "simpatico" errore..  !Partition 4 does not end on cylinder boundary." mi sapete dare una dritta su come risolverlo?

Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders

Units = cilindri of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1        3824    30716248+   7  HPFS/NTFS  

/dev/sda2            3825        6621    22466902+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/sda3            6622        7769     9221310    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

/dev/sda4            7770        9729    15743227+  a5  FreeBSD

Partition 4 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/sda5   *        3825        3830       48163+  83  Linux

/dev/sda6            3831        4050     1767118+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda7            4051        6621    20651526   83  Linux

ho modificato la disposizione nell'hd in modo che windows fosse nella prima partizione, gentoo nella seconda estesa, una terza partizione prima libera e l'ultima a freebsd.

----------

## !equilibrium

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## CarloJekko

gparted è ottimo provalo...

----------

## bandreabis

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

> ragazzi, finalmente sn riuscito ad avere gentoo,win e bsd sullo stesso hd ma ho un ho un ultimo problema che riguarda l'hd ovvero :
> 
> quando faccio fdisk /dev/sda  mi esce questo "simpatico" errore..  !Partition 4 does not end on cylinder boundary." mi sapete dare una dritta su come risolverlo?
> 
> Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
> ...

 

Perchè hai messo la sda2 con ID f se ci metti Gentoo?

----------

